# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آنتی ویروس مناسب ویندوز سرور 2003 چیست

## منصور بزرگمهر

با سلام به دوستان
آنتی وایروس نورتن در محیط سرور نصب نمی شود، و همین طور one care بنظر شما چه آنتی وایروس قوی برای ویندوز 2003 وجود دارد.
با تشکر

----------


## mahyar49

> با سلام به دوستان
> آنتی وایروس نورتن در محیط سرور نصب نمی شود، و همین طور one care بنظر شما چه آنتی وایروس قوی برای ویندوز 2003 وجود دارد.
> با تشکر


 سلام
از آنتي ويروس Symantec استفاده كن
به اين صورت كه آخرين ورژن رو دانلود مي كني و موقع نصب روي سرور گزينه server install رو مي زني و فورا هم آپديتش مي كني.
وقتي كي خواي روي كلاينت  ها نصب كني گزينه كلاينت رو انتخاب كن...

البته بايد symantec system center رو هم براي ساخت سرور دانلود كني و جدا نصب كني...

----------


## cybercoder

SEP کنسول مدیریتی هم داره که بدک نیست

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

کدام ورژن نورتن را نصب کنم، من متاسفانه باید این آنتی ویروس را با قیمت واقعی بخرم، من ورژن ساده آنرا دارم، باید ورژن 360 را بخرم، و کجای نصب باید مورد Server را انتخاب کنیم

----------


## hghyami

چرا نورتون، من اينجا چندين چيز رو تست كردم. بد ترين نورتون بود و بهترين اول كاسپر (البته يك ذره بد ghelegh هست و جا براى بهتر شدن زياد داره) بعدش AVG/Avira/Nod32. نورتون چه سرور و چه station خيلى كند رو memory هست.

----------


## amironline

من symantec system center رو بر روي سرور نصب كردم ولي موقع نصب بر روي كلاينتها اين پيغام خطا رو ميده

----------


## royaprogramer

سلام 
بهترین انتی ویروس برای سرور Panda می باشد باید آخرین آبدیتش را نصب کنی.
این آنت ویروس مخصوصاً برای شبکه نوشته شده.

----------


## mahyar49

سلام
من به اين ايرور تا حالا بر نخورده بودم
ولي فكر كنم ايراد ا اينكه شما سرور دوم رو هم Unmanaged نصب كرديد...
نصبش خيلي راحته و مي تونيد شبكه رو خيلي راحت كنترل كنيد.
من شش ماهه دارم استفاده مي كنم و تا حالا ويروسي نشدم در ضمن خيلي هم سيمانتك سبك هستش...
من ورژن 10.1.7 رو از تورنت گرفتم و خيلي راحت آپديت ميشه...

----------


## omid68

بهترین آنتی ویروس برای سرور کاسپر هست
بعد مک آفی 
بر اساس تجریه و مستندات
اگه نیاز داری مستندات رو بزارم

----------


## mahyar49

> بهترین آنتی ویروس برای سرور کاسپر هست
> بعد مک آفی 
> بر اساس تجریه و مستندات
> اگه نیاز داری مستندات رو بزارم


ممنون ميشم اگه مستندات رو بذاريد تا استفاده كنيم
كسپر و مك آفي رو بايد اكتيو كرد؟

----------


## omid68

اولاً این رو بگم اگه بخواهی کاسپر استفاده کنید حتماً نسخه با لایسنس رو باید استفاده کنید
بعد منم الان کافی نتم رسیدم خونه می زارم

----------


## kusha313

> بهترین آنتی ویروس برای سرور کاسپر هست
> بعد مک آفی


من هردوی اینا رو روی سرور ها و کلاینتهام امتحان کردم مک آفی خیلی سنگینه و به یک سرور قوی احتیاج داره اما کسپر بهتره ولی این ویروسهای جدیدی که برای شبکه خرابی به بار میاره مثل win32/vb.net worm رو نمیشناسه nod32 ورژن 4 میشناسه اما مدام برای آپدیتش یوزر پسورد جدید می خواد من جدیدا سایمانتک رو فعال کردم هنوز عملا بررسی نشده ولی شنیدم فایروالهای فوق العاده قوی داره

----------


## omid68

اتفاقاً کاسپر در زمینه شناسایی فوق العده قویه یادم اون اوایل که ورم kido یا همون conficker امده بود تنها آنتی ویروسی که می شناختش همین کاسپر بود .تازه 1 فایلم داد به نام kido killer که هم می تونستی دستی روی سیستم ها اجرا کنی و ورم را از بین ببری وهم از طریق admin kit بر روی همه سیستم هات نصب کنی

----------


## mnajafi

من الان دارم از symantec end point ver 11 استفاده می کنم البته لایسنس دار.برای کندی سرعت شما می تونید بصورت جداگانه برای کلاینتهاتون یک پالیسی تعریف کنید تا چه قسمتی از امکانات ویروس کش روی کلاینتهاتون اجرا بشه.مثلا ما برای دستگاههاس با رم زیر 1 گیگ و بالای 1 گیگ دو پالیسی تعریف کردیم تا دستگاهها خیلی کند نشن.تا حالا هم مشکلی پیش نیامده.در ضمن ابزارهای خیلی قوی برای ایجاد محدودیت و مدیریت کامپیوترهای شبکه مثل بستن پورت هایusb عدم استفاده از flash اجرا نشدن فایلهای با پسوندهای از قبل تعریف شده و....

----------


## amironline

> سلام
> من به اين ايرور تا حالا بر نخورده بودم
> ولي فكر كنم ايراد ا اينكه شما سرور دوم رو هم Unmanaged نصب كرديد...
> نصبش خيلي راحته و مي تونيد شبكه رو خيلي راحت كنترل كنيد.
> من شش ماهه دارم استفاده مي كنم و تا حالا ويروسي نشدم در ضمن خيلي هم سيمانتك سبك هستش...
> من ورژن 10.1.7 رو از تورنت گرفتم و خيلي راحت آپديت ميشه...


منظورتون از سرور دوم چيه؟
مراحلي كه من انجام دادم اينا هست
نصب Symantec System Center 10.1.8000.8 و سپس Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition 10.1.6.6000 بر روي سرور 
بعد كه خواستم بر روي كلاينتها Symantec AntiVirus رو Managed   نصب كنم اون پيام خطا رو داد

خوبيه Symantec اينه كه سيستم رو سنگين نميكنه 

نسخه شبكه پاندا چطوره؟ لينك دانلودش پيدا ميشه؟

----------


## hraeissi

من 4 ساله از nod32 لایسنس اصلی استفاده می کنم و بسیار هم از آن راضی هستم و میشه گفت که توپه

----------


## adccorporation

عزبز من آنتی ویروس نورتون که اصلا برای شبکه استفاده نمیشه. از محصولات Symantec که برای شبکه استفاده میشه Symantec Endpoint Protection هست خیلی قوی هست چه از آنتی ویروسش چه از امکانات داخلی خودش که البته باید هم سرور و هم کامپیوترها خوب باشن. بعد از اون که برای سرورهای معمولی و کامپیوترهای سطح پائین استفاده میشه Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition هست.

----------


## Hamid_770

سلام
این سوال یکی از سوالات بسیار مهمه و جوابهای جالبی داده میشه که بیشتر به جای اینکه آدمو راهنمایی کنه دچار سردرگمی میکنه !
من هم به نوبه خودم نظری دارم که امیدوارم بتونه بهتر راهنمایی کنه 
هر سروری برای یه کاری ساخته شده
یه سرور برای File Sharing استفاده میشه . یه سروربرای راه اندازی Active Directory استفاده میشه . یه سرور ممکنه سرور FTP باشه .  یه سرور ممکنه Web Base باشه و برنامه های تحت وب روی اون نصب بشه ( مثل اتوماسیون اداری) و یه سرور دیگه ممکنه Application Base باشه و نرم افزار های تحت ویندوز روی اونا نصب بشه.
کاسپرسکی ویروسیاب بسیار خوبیه . نورتون هم همینطور ولی این دو ویروسیاب یه ایراد خیلی بزرگ دارن . اگه شما روی سرورتون یه نرم افزار تحت وب داشته باشین یا سرور FTP داشته باشین و اون سرورها از یه پورتی برای داد و ستد اطلاعات استفاده کنن کافیه یه ویروسی بخواد از اون پورت وارد بشه . بلافاصله اون پورت بسته میشه و دیگه اون نرم افزار ها برای هیچ کسی قابل دسترس نیستن مگر اینکه سرور RESET بشه و باز ممکنه همین اتفاق بیفته و اینطوری حال مدیر شبکه رو بگیرن .
مکافی ویروسیاب خوبیه ولی بعضی وقتا خیلی دیگه ریلکس میشه و بی تفاوت عمل میکنه از طرفی یه مکافی خوب تحت سرور هم گرونه و هم چون شرکت مکافی اصلا به ما ایرانیها علاقه ای نداره نمیذاره اونو آپدیت کنیم .
من از پاندا استفاده نکردم ولی بر روی سرورهای شرکت که یه ارگان دولتی مهمه هم مکافی نصب کردم ، هم کاسپرسکی نصب کردم ، هم Nod32 ver 4 نصب کردم و هم Symentec و متاسفانه همه اینها نقاط ضعف زیادی داشتن . یا سرعت رو به طرز قابل ملاحظه ای کند کردن ، یا آپدیت نشدن و یا زنگ تفریح ویروس ها شدن و یا پورت های سرورو بستن و دسترسی کاربرانمونو به نرم افزار هامون بستن .
شرکت جدیدا ویروسیاب Bit Defender رو خریده و به نظر میاد این ویروسیاب از بقیه بهتر عمل میکنه و مشکلات ذکر شده رو نداره . به هر حال هر مدیر سیستمی باید با توجه به نیازهاش یه ویروسیاب و فایروال خوب و به درد بخور تهیه کنه . مشکل بزرگی که مدیران شبکه باهاش مواجه هستن اینه که کسانی که تصمیم نهایی رو برای "پول" دادن میگیرن مشکلات مارو درک نمیکنن و نمیدونن یه ویروسیاب خوب چقدر حیاتیه

----------


## omid68

> سلام
> این سوال یکی از سوالات بسیار مهمه و جوابهای جالبی داده میشه که بیشتر به جای اینکه آدمو راهنمایی کنه دچار سردرگمی میکنه !
> من هم به نوبه خودم نظری دارم که امیدوارم بتونه بهتر راهنمایی کنه 
> هر سروری برای یه کاری ساخته شده
> یه سرور برای File Sharing استفاده میشه . یه سروربرای راه اندازی Active Directory استفاده میشه . یه سرور ممکنه سرور FTP باشه .  یه سرور ممکنه Web Base باشه و برنامه های تحت وب روی اون نصب بشه ( مثل اتوماسیون اداری) و یه سرور دیگه ممکنه Application Base باشه و نرم افزار های تحت ویندوز روی اونا نصب بشه.
> کاسپرسکی ویروسیاب بسیار خوبیه . نورتون هم همینطور ولی این دو ویروسیاب یه ایراد خیلی بزرگ دارن . اگه شما روی سرورتون یه نرم افزار تحت وب داشته باشین یا سرور FTP داشته باشین و اون سرورها از یه پورتی برای داد و ستد اطلاعات استفاده کنن کافیه یه ویروسی بخواد از اون پورت وارد بشه . بلافاصله اون پورت بسته میشه و دیگه اون نرم افزار ها برای هیچ کسی قابل دسترس نیستن مگر اینکه سرور RESET بشه و باز ممکنه همین اتفاق بیفته و اینطوری حال مدیر شبکه رو بگیرن .
> مکافی ویروسیاب خوبیه ولی بعضی وقتا خیلی دیگه ریلکس میشه و بی تفاوت عمل میکنه از طرفی یه مکافی خوب تحت سرور هم گرونه و هم چون شرکت مکافی اصلا به ما ایرانیها علاقه ای نداره نمیذاره اونو آپدیت کنیم .
> من از پاندا استفاده نکردم ولی بر روی سرورهای شرکت که یه ارگان دولتی مهمه هم مکافی نصب کردم ، هم کاسپرسکی نصب کردم ، هم Nod32 ver 4 نصب کردم و هم Symentec و متاسفانه همه اینها نقاط ضعف زیادی داشتن . یا سرعت رو به طرز قابل ملاحظه ای کند کردن ، یا آپدیت نشدن و یا زنگ تفریح ویروس ها شدن و یا پورت های سرورو بستن و دسترسی کاربرانمونو به نرم افزار هامون بستن .
> شرکت جدیدا ویروسیاب Bit Defender رو خریده و به نظر میاد این ویروسیاب از بقیه بهتر عمل میکنه و مشکلات ذکر شده رو نداره . به هر حال هر مدیر سیستمی باید با توجه به نیازهاش یه ویروسیاب و فایروال خوب و به درد بخور تهیه کنه . مشکل بزرگی که مدیران شبکه باهاش مواجه هستن اینه که کسانی که تصمیم نهایی رو برای "پول" دادن میگیرن مشکلات مارو درک نمیکنن و نمیدونن یه ویروسیاب خوب چقدر حیاتیه



ممنون از این همه توضیح
ولی باید خدمتتون عرض کنم ایشون میگن آنتی ویروس, یعنی وقتی کاسپر فایل سرور رو نصب کنی اصلا با پورت ها کاری نداره
2-انتی ویروس بیت دیفندر باengine  مک افی کار میکنه.

----------


## adccorporation

> ممنون از این همه توضیح
> ولی باید خدمتتون عرض کنم ایشون میگن آنتی ویروس, یعنی وقتی کاسپر فایل سرور رو نصب کنی اصلا با پورت ها کاری نداره
> 2-انتی ویروس بیت دیفندر باengine  مک افی کار میکنه.




 :قهقهه:  خوب وقتی آنتی ویروس با پورتها کاری نداشته باشه به چه دردی میخوره. اینتوری راهتر میشه هکش کرد. در ضمن آنتی ویروسی که با یک سرویس کار میکنه که نمیشه. وقتی یک ویروس وارد ویندوز شد و سرویس اول بسته شد بعدش چی؟ راحت آنتی ویروس از کار می افته.
محصولات سیمانتک همگی دارای 3 یا 4 سرویس هستند. اگر هم ویروسی خیلی جدید باشه که توی آپدیتها نباشه در صورتی که هوش مصنوعی سیمانتک اون را بشناسه خود به خود هم پاکش میکنه و هم مشخصات اون را به سرور اصلی سیمانتک میده تا سیمانتک بررسی کنه و در صورتی که این کار انجام نشه و ویروس هم قوی باشه که بتونه سرویس اول رو ببنده سرویس دوم آنتی ویروس ضمن راه اندازی سرویس اول. فایل ویروسی رو که موجب بسته شدن سرویس اول شده را از کار میندازد.

----------


## cybercoder

> خوب وقتی آنتی ویروس با پورتها کاری نداشته باشه به چه دردی میخوره


یادمه یه زمانی ویروسی به نام آریا روی 80486dx5 بنده روی بوت سکتور نشسته بود و Toolkit هم که بسیاری از دوستان فکر نکنم دیده باشن تا حالا کاری نمی تونست بکنه جز حذف کردن. از اونجایی که آریا خیلی از چیزها رو کد می کرد من نیاز داشتم که دیتام برگرده. تنها چیزی که اون موقع به درد من خورد ایمن آنتی ویروس شرکت مهران رایانه بود. ولی هیچ وقت آنتی ویروس ها روی پورت ها کار نمی کردن اون موقع ها چون اصلا آنتی ویروس و دیواره آتش دو مسئله جدا از هم بود ( البته الان هم هست ). چند سالیه که برخی از شرکت ها بسته هایی تولید می کنن که به همراه فایروال و روت کیت و Malware defender و کوفت و زهر مار های دیگه عرضه میشن. ولی اکثرا می دونن که اینها پکیج هایی جداگانه هستند.



> عزبز من آنتی ویروس نورتون که اصلا برای شبکه استفاده نمیشه


نسخه قبل از SEP هم دارای کنسول مدیریتی برای سرور بود حالا دیگه نمی دونم شاید آنتی ویروس شخصی پیتر نورتن چیز دیگه ای باشه!

در کل مقایسه های اینچنینی هیچ وقت راه به جایی نمی بره مثل مقایسه ویندوز و لینوکس PHP و ASP ، 
IIS و Apache ،  - شرکت AMD و Intel ، شرکت Nvidia و Ati و... می مونه

موفق باشید

----------


## kusha313

بچه ها من روی یک سیستم سه آنتی ویروس ریختم نتیجه این شد کسپر لایسنس دار 0 ویروس سایمانتک 3 ویروس و نود 32 ,ورژن v4  تونست 103 ویروس را روی همون سیستم شناسایی کنه فکر کنم اگه بتونید نود لایسنس دار پیدا کنید حرف نداشته باشه

----------


## adccorporation

> بچه ها من روی یک سیستم سه آنتی ویروس ریختم نتیجه این شد کسپر لایسنس دار 0 ویروس سایمانتک 3 ویروس و نود 32 ,ورژن v4  تونست 103 ویروس را روی همون سیستم شناسایی کنه فکر کنم اگه بتونید نود لایسنس دار پیدا کنید حرف نداشته باشه


میگین آنتی ویروس ها همه آنتی ویروسها آپدیت بوده و با آخرین ورژنش یا اینکه مثل بعضیها میگن من آنتی ویروس کسپر رو با آنتی ویروس نورتون مقایسه کردم که کسپر بیشتر آنتی ویروس شناخته. بعد که میری میبینی که طرف نورتون 2008 نصب کرده که آپدیت هم نکرده اون وقت جواب نداده بعد اومده کسپر 2010 نصب کرده و براش جواب داده. شما برو نورتون 2009 یا 2010 یا اگر کامپیوتر خیلی خوبی داری نورتون 360 ورژن 3 رو نصب کن و آپدیت هم بکن اون وقت ببین جوابتو میده یا نه.

----------


## adccorporation

> نسخه قبل از SEP هم دارای کنسول مدیریتی برای سرور بود حالا دیگه نمی دونم شاید آنتی ویروس شخصی پیتر نورتن چیز دیگه ای باشه!


من اگر جای شما بودم به دو سایت سر میزدم. اول سایت سیمانتک که ببینید که چه آنتی ویروسی برای منزل و چه آنتی ویروسی تحت شبکه است. دوم سایت یاهو که اگر سر بزنید میبینید که شرکت یاهو از آنتی ویروس شرکت سیمانتک استفاده میکنه. سیمانتک شرکتیه که اون وقتی که ویندوز هنوز جایی نداشت NC رو بیرون داد که همه باهاش کار میکردن و چقدر هم بدرد بخور بود و حتی بعد از اینکه ویندوز 98 اومده بود همه تا مدتها با این برنامه کار میکردن تا وقتی که ویندوز ایکس.پی اومد. اون وقتها شرکتهای سازنده نرم افزارهای کامپیوتری که قدرت داشتن به اندازه انگشتهای دست بود که یکیشون آقای نورتون و دوستش بود که با هم بعدا به اسم سیمانتک در اومدن. اون موقع نه کسپری بود نه بیت دفندری نه...   سیمانتک توی این راه مو سفید کرده و تجربه هاش خیلی بیشتر از شرکتهای تازه کار و بی تجربه الان هست.

----------


## cybercoder

> من اگر جای شما بودم به دو سایت سر میزدم. اول سایت سیمانتک که ببینید که چه آنتی ویروسی برای منزل و چه آنتی ویروسی تحت شبکه است


من معمولا از ضد ویروس های خانگی بی اطلاعم ( نسخه های جدید )
می تونید release date مربوط به Norton Commander و Windows 1.0 رو ببینید



> اون وقتها شرکتهای سازنده نرم افزارهای کامپیوتری که قدرت داشتن به اندازه انگشتهای دست بود


تو ایرانش همون موقع ها خیلی بیشتر از انگشت های دست استاندارد بود حالا ....



> اون موقع نه کسپری بود نه بیت دفندری نه... سیمانتک توی این راه مو سفید کرده و تجربه هاش خیلی بیشتر از شرکتهای تازه کار و بی تجربه الان هست


ما که منکر Symantec نشدیم پست قبلی بنده رو یکبار دیگه نگاه کنید SEP مخفف Symantec Endpoint Protection ه و نسخه های قبل از خلق SEP هم تحت شبکه بودند.



> و تجربه هاش خیلی بیشتر از شرکتهای تازه کار و بی تجربه الان هست


البته در سانتاکلارا شرکتی هست که در این فقره بسیار قدیمی تر و قوی تر از Symantec هستش.

موفق باشید

----------


## adccorporation

> می تونید release date مربوط به Norton Commander و Windows 1.0 رو ببینید


من منظورم از اینکه که ویندوز هنوز جایی نداشت این نبود که تولید نشده بود. تولید شده بود ولی هنوز مردم به محیط داس و ان.سی عادت داشتند یا اینکه هر دو با هم داشتند.




> تو ایرانش همون موقع ها خیلی بیشتر از انگشت های دست استاندارد بود حالا ....


بودن ولی مثل مایکروسافت و سیمانتک که محصولاتشون همه دنیا باشه که نبودن.




> ما که منکر Symantec نشدیم پست قبلی بنده رو یکبار دیگه نگاه کنید SEP مخفف Symantec Endpoint Protection ه و نسخه های قبل از خلق SEP هم تحت شبکه بودند.


بله حرف شما کاملا درسته. به غیر از SEP آنتی ویروس تحت شبکه سیمانتک داشت مثل Symantec Antivirus Corporation اما من هم نگفتم که سیمانتک برای شبکه استفاده نمیشه گفتم که نورتون برای شبکه استفاده نمیشه مثل Symantec Norton Antivirus 360 یا بقیه محصولاتی که اول اسم اونها با نورتون شروع میشه.

----------

